# Oceanside/Carslbad Area



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Going to be in Oceanside next weekend, and I am looking for a nice resturant to take my wife to. I was thinking Italian or a nice steak place. Looking to spend no more than $100.00 for the meal. Please do not hesitate to recomend any other resturants that you think would be nice also. :thumbsup:


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

*one more time*

Can somebody help a brother out. :mad2:


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

www.yelp.com ...?


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Vigiluccis right on Carslbad blvd (old 101 -coast hwy) it's an Italian Steakhouse. Bistro West. The first is right across from the beach, will be right at price point maybe a little over depending on bar tab.


----------

